# Water Filter



## Kontiki (Jan 19, 2010)

Just wondered who has fitted a water filter & which type? Keep thinking about getting one to save having to buy bottled water when we are abroad. We are looking at the Pozzani IX600 or the Pozzani IX250 prices look good but I see the offer is ending for the IX600 on the 21st but it doesn't say about the IX250. Also not sure if they would work with the pressure in the van.


----------



## bevdrew (Jan 19, 2010)

Out of curiosity, I had a quick look at your first link for these filters. It says that they improve the taste of water by removing heavy metals & pesticides etc. But I did notice there was no mention of the removal or making safe of any biological content (viruses, bacteria, protozoa etc.). 

Having not yet travelled in Europe with our MH, I am not sure of the reason we Brits usually do not drink foreign tap water - I did think it was because of the risk of bacteria etc. and not just because it tasted awful, but I may be wrong. As it may be important, I just thought I'd bring this to your attention.

Regards
Bev


----------



## AndyC (Jan 19, 2010)

Kontiki said:


> Just wondered who has fitted a water filter & which type? Keep thinking about getting one to save having to buy bottled water when we are abroad. We are looking at the Pozzani IX600 or the Pozzani IX250 prices look good but I see the offer is ending for the IX600 on the 21st but it doesn't say about the IX250. Also not sure if they would work with the pressure in the van.


The offer price is good, if you are going for this brand choose the IX600, it uses industry standard cartridges which are easily available. The system is designed for installation in a house so is certainly OK for use in a van. The only problem might be if you have a microswitched water system with a submersible pump. Because of the low pressure of these type of water systems you might find that the flow rate through the filter is quite slow.

The type of filter you need depends on where you are going, if you want to be sure of (microbiologicaly) safe drinking water you need a filter that will remove particles down to around 0.5 microns, but this is not necessary in most of western Europe. It looks like Pozzani can supply replacement filters down to 1.0 microns, but I think finer ones are available from other suppliers.

We have a NaturePure filter (Nature-Pure Chemical-Free Water Purifiers- General Ecology Europe), which filters down to 0.4 microns, and have drunk the water from it all through Europe to Turkey and also in Morocco, with no ill effects.

Another filter supplier is http://www.waterfiltrationscotland.co.uk/ they sell through eBay.

AndyC


----------



## coolasluck (Jan 19, 2010)

For me these units are worth getting plumbed into your water unit if full timing,not only for the taste of the water but for the irradication of bacteria and viruses or anything that would make you ill.I cant see the point in getting a unit now as we will only be using for 2 weekly periods max and weekends,so would rather not bother and just use mineral water or tap water taken from home,just not worth the expense for us.


----------



## prescott56 (Jan 19, 2010)

I spoke to Filtapac last week, they sell a ceramic filter with tap and fittings for 70 squids...but they are waiting for a new model...might be worth waiting for
FILTAPAC - For all your mobile water filtration needs
regards
Roy


----------



## maingate (Jan 19, 2010)

When I looked into it, I thought the Whale in-line model was a good one. You can remove it for cleaning etc. quite easily and especially when there is cold weather.

Can I just say that I spent many years overseas and drank the local water wherever I was.Some of it went through a very basic treatment system. It never did me any harm. Whenever you travel, you need to build up a bit of immunity to the local bugs. Its no good drinking bottled water when you are eating food which has been washed in local water. 

I also think that you are being very colonial in your thinking. You assume because you come from Britain that everything overseas is inferior. Nowadays, the opposite is probably the case.

Watch out for Fuzzy Wuzzies while abroad.


----------



## AndyC (Jan 19, 2010)

prescott56 said:


> I spoke to Filtapac last week, they sell a ceramic filter with tap and fittings for 70 squids...but they are waiting for a new model...might be worth waiting for
> FILTAPAC - For all your mobile water filtration needs
> regards
> Roy


The Filtapac website is very light on the technical details of their filters. Ceramic filters are normally good, but I'd want a bit more information before I trusted one with potentially contaminated water. Be interesting to see details of the new model.

AndyC


----------



## AndyC (Jan 19, 2010)

maingate said:


> You assume because you come from Britain that everything overseas is inferior. Nowadays, the opposite is probably the case.


Not in Morocco! One site we stayed on had little red worms in the tap water 

AndyC


----------



## coolasluck (Jan 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by maingate  View Post
You assume because you come from Britain that everything overseas is inferior. Nowadays, the opposite is probably the case.



Having been to Lanzarote last March,the water was inferior ,at least to our pallettes it tasted discusting,which is why we brought  mineral water.
Its a bit like Tetley teabags Maingate "iTS THE TASTE"


----------



## ajs (Jan 19, 2010)

maingate said:


> Watch out for Fuzzy Wuzzies while abroad.






i take mine with me 

 regards
aj


----------



## Hallii (Jan 19, 2010)

Little red worms are blood worms or midge / mossie larvea.

They are harmless and add some protein to your diet!

The fact that they are there usually indicates that the supply is stagnant (not moving) and is unfiltered.

Best buy bottled then.

Hallii


----------



## maingate (Jan 19, 2010)

Exactly Halli.

I ran the danger of picking up Guinea worm, Bilharzia and other unpronounceable parasites in West Africa. As long as you know how to avoid them, its no problem.

Lanzarote is volcanic and the water there has been over treated. The taste will be chemicals.


----------



## Kontiki (Jan 19, 2010)

I rang Pozzani (very friendly & helpful) said that the IX250 kit @£39.99 was the better one as it has the ceramic filter for removing 99.8% bacteria any smaller ceramic filter might need more pressure to work. He said the operating pressure should be at least 20/25 PSI (my pump has a label saying 20 PSI) I talked about the kit for fitting & he suggested that if I could fit a T piece with a external screw thread they will supply a pipe with the fitting to match.

The replacement filters are reasonable at £11.39, I did look at the Filtapac, I was going to buy a ceramic kit off them last year but they had problems & withdrew them for a time. Their replacement filters are £20 though  & I think there kit is £70 

Now looking for somewhere to get a T piece to fit the pipe in the van with an external thread.


----------



## smifee (Jan 19, 2010)

We just use a jug filter with water from the vans fresh tank. Have filled the tank up from public taps in villages in the mountains, mountain streams and aires. 

No Delhi Belly yet


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 19, 2010)

We've been using a nature pure purifier for years in various locations without problems. Seems to remove everything potentially nasty as well as brown peat. Most importantly is that mrs Mastodon is a microbiologist by trade and she says it's ok.


----------



## runnach (Jan 19, 2010)

Mastodon said:


> . Most importantly is that mrs Mastodon is a microbiologist by trade and she says it's ok.



FOC the rest of em ,fwiw I am listening. deffo missing school biology day, Persuade the missus to spill the beans.One happy recipient of info assured

Channa


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 20, 2010)

Have a look here: How it Works Unlike most filters, purifiers actually remove (rather than killing with pesticide) bacteria like e.coli (~ 0.5 micron)as well as the big stuff like giardia and cryptosporidium. Expensive yes, and probably unneccessary for most of Europe but I don't fancy the alternative...


----------



## Kontiki (Jan 22, 2010)

Ordered Pozzani IX250 filter kit at 12:30 yesterday & it came this morning about 8am   Thats good service, it was the 2 to 4 days with parcel force.
Now fitted in the van, kit even came with a box spanner for tightening the nut on the tap. Not tested it yet might leave it until we go away next week.







Pretty simple to fit, I was lucky that it just fits behind the drawers with about 3mm clearance  I ws expecting to have to modify one of the drawers. Hardest part was getting a Tee piece with a thread on one end, found one at a local waterways garden centre.






With plenty of choices we managed to get a tap to match.


----------



## sponge dad (Mar 22, 2010)

Defo nature pure filter for me, have had mine for about 7yrs now havn`t regretted fitting it. has its own separate tap so you only filter the water you use for drinking,  when i got it the guy demonstrating it scooped some muddy water from a puddle on the ground,he passed it through the filter once, it cleared immediately.  To satisfy the onlookers curiosity he proceeded to drink the water  Watching ,that demo was enough for me i bought one straight away ,it wasn`t the cheapest of filters but what price do you put on safe drinking water. Some of the places I've filled my water tank`s,, you can never rely on it being safe for drinking i used to use sterilising tablets and bottled water now i jut have the filtered water straight from the tap have had no ill affects at all from drinking the filtered water.


----------



## zipnolan (Apr 2, 2010)

"Little red worms" - luxury, we dream of getting worms in our water !


----------



## stars1 (Apr 26, 2010)

AndyC said:


> The offer price is good, if you are going for this brand choose the IX600, it uses industry standard cartridges which are easily available. The system is designed for installation in a house so is certainly OK for use in a van. The only problem might be if you have a microswitched water system with a submersible pump. Because of the low pressure of these type of water systems you might find that the flow rate through the filter is quite slow.
> 
> The type of filter you need depends on where you are going, if you want to be sure of (microbiologicaly) safe drinking water you need a filter that will remove particles down to around 0.5 microns, but this is not necessary in most of western Europe. It looks like Pozzani can supply replacement filters down to 1.0 microns, but I think finer ones are available from other suppliers.
> 
> ...



How about the Tap Faucet Water Filter? Of course, mine is similar with AndyC's provided.


----------

